# [SOLVED]Mplayer i x86_64 u mnie problem ;/

## nostromo2

Witam, z racji tego ze mam procesor EM64T postanowilem sprawdzic siebie na gentoo x86_64. Do tej pory bez wiekszych komplkacji rozwiazywalem problemy ale pojawil sie taki ze nie daje rady  :Smile:  otoz Mplayer odmawia mi posluszenstwa - raz chodzi raz nie.. zalezy :

1 jesli od razu zaczne odtwarzac film bez napisow to dziala

2 jesli wlacze opcjie konfiguracji w ( GUI) to niestety kilka sekund i :

```

 MPlayer przerwany sygnałem 11 w module: unknown

- MPlayer zakończył pracę z powodu złego użycia CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Przekompiluj MPlayera z opcja --enable-debug i wykonaj śledzenie z 'gdb' oraz 

  zdisassembluj. Szczegóły w DOCS/HTML/pl/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer zakończył pracę. To nie powinno się zdarzyć.

  To może być błąd w kodzie MPlayer LUB twoich sterownikach LUB twojej

  wersji gcc. Jeśli uważasz, że to wina MPlayera, przeczytaj proszę

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html i postępuj zgodnie z zawartymi tam instrukcjami. Nie jesteśmy

  w stanie pomóc dopóki nie podasz tych danych przy informowaniu o możliwym błędzie.

```

 Debugowac nie debuguje bo i tak nie bede wiedzial o co chodzi..

Na_razie tylko to mnie zatrzymalo, inne aplikacjie dzialaja stabilnie.

Moj system to :

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 30 Jun 2008 21:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aim alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 calendar cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortan fortran ftp gadu gdbm geoip gif gimp gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv iee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java jpeg jpeg2k lame ldap lm_sensors matroska midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl posix pppd python quicktime readline reflection rss samba sdl session sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi wxwindow x264 xine xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Mplayer skompilowany z flagami:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa dvd encode fbcon ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl quicktime samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -ggi -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB 

```

Wiec jak by ktos byl chetny lub mial jakies wskazowki do mnie to prosze pisac !!!

(PS Przepraszam za brak PL fontow - system w trakcie budowy )

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

Zobacz, jak się zachowa po włączeniu cpudetection i custom-cflags.

----------

## lsdudi

czekaj czekaj mówisz że masz EM64T co to  znaczy??

poka 

```
cat /etc/cpuinfo
```

  i poka pełne wyście mplayera

----------

## SlashBeast

Po_prostu intelowiec z wsparciem dla x86_64, Core2 Duo ma z tego co widze w podpisie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## nostromo2

"Wzinem" wlasnie przekompilowalem Mplayera z tymi flagami ale tez zorientowalem sie ze wczesniej mialem ustawione zle lokale i troche namieszane bylo z UTF-em w jaju. Niestety wprowadzone zmiany nic nie daly. Mplayer nadal sie wysypuje.

Co moge  jeszcze podac i jak mam odczytac prosze o napisanie  :Smile: 

Co do prcesora to dokladnie jak prawi kolega SlashBeast - po_prostu EM64T dla mnie "fachowo" brzmi

================================================

Przepraszam ze nie sklejam ale czegos tu nierozumiem, mianowicie doskonale wiem ze napisalem poprostu a nie po prostu,  ?? Taki maly offtop...

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## lsdudi

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> "Wzinem" wlasnie przekompilowalem Mplayera z tymi flagami ale tez zorientowalem sie ze wczesniej mialem ustawione zle lokale i troche namieszane bylo z UTF-em w jaju. Niestety wprowadzone zmiany nic nie daly. Mplayer nadal sie wysypuje.
> 
> Co moge  jeszcze podac i jak mam odczytac prosze o napisanie 
> 
> Co do prcesora to dokladnie jak prawi kolega SlashBeast - po_prostu EM64T dla mnie "fachowo" brzmi
> ...

 

a dla mnie zabrzmiało jakbys miał itanium :]

pokaż cpuinfo i pełne wyjscie mplayera bo coś mi się wydaje że chyba masz inny procek niż ci się wydaje ;]

----------

## nostromo2

Dobra :d

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3333.34

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3329.57

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Co do mplayera .. huh z flaga debug nic sie nie dzieje !! 

```

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX SSE SSE2

X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFFFF  (R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF)

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN ABOVE BELOW X atoms

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Wczytuję /home/nostromo/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Nie mogę otworzyć '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Wczytuję /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Nie mogę otworzyć '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Używam wbudowanego codecs.conf.

Configuration: --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-menu --enable-network --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-faad-external --disable-ivtv --disable-pvr --disable-fribidi --disable-nemesi --disable-libcdio --disable-cdparanoia --disable-cddb --disable-libdv --disable-xvid --disable-xvid-lavc --disable-ass --charset=UTF-8 --disable-lirc --disable-lircc --disable-joystick --disable-unrarexec --disable-rtc --disable-tv --disable-tv-v4l1 --disable-tv-v4l2 --disable-radio --disable-radio-v4l2 --disable-radio-bsdbt848 --disable-dvb --disable-dvbhead --disable-tv-teletext --disable-v4l2 --disable-live --disable-musepack --disable-pnm --disable-speex --disable-tga --disable-xanim --disable-libamr_nb --disable-libamr_wb --disable-libdca --disable-liblzo --disable-twolame --disable-toolame --disable-real --disable-win32dll --disable-directfb --disable-ggi --disable-md5sum --disable-xinerama --disable-dga1 --disable-dga2 --disable-caca --disable-vidix-internal --disable-vidix-external --disable-vidix-pcidb --disable-zr --enable-gui --disable-xvmc --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-arts --disable-esd --disable-ladspa --disable-nas --disable-openal --disable-pulse --disable-ossaudio --enable-runtime-cpudetection --disable-3dnow --disable-3dnowext --disable-mmxext --disable-ssse3 --enable-debug=3 --disable-altivec

WierszPoleceń: '-v'

init_freetype

Using MMX Optimized OnScreenDisplay

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/nostromo/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Can't open input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Falling back on default (hardcoded) input config

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x23, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x24, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x25, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x26, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x27, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x28, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x29, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x2a, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

get_path('skins') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/skins'

get_path('Skin') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/Skin'

SKIN dir 1: '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/skins'

SKIN dir 1 (obsolete): '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/Skin'

SKIN dir 2: '/usr/share/mplayer/skins'

SKIN dir 2 (obsolete): '/usr/share/mplayer/Skin'

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x23, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x24, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x25, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x26, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x27, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x28, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x29, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x2a, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x23, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x24, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x25, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x26, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x27, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x28, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x29, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x2a, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x23, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x24, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x25, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x26, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x27, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x28, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x29, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x2a, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x23, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x24, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x25, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x26, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x27, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x28, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x29, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

vo: X11 truecolor visual 0x2a, depth 24, R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

[x11] NET style stay on top (layer 0). Using state _NET_WM_STATE_ABOVE.

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

Odtwarzam /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain.2008.Part1.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.avi.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 736479232 bytes

STREAM: [file] /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain.2008.Part1.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.avi

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: avi format

Wykryto format pliku AVI.

list_end=0x2292

======= AVI Header =======

us/frame: 40000  (fps=25.000)

max bytes/sec: 0

padding: 0

MainAVIHeader.dwFlags: (272) HAS_INDEX IS_INTERLEAVED

frames  total: 127776   initial: 0

streams: 2

Suggested BufferSize: 0

Size:  640 x 368

==========================

list_end=0x10F4

==> Znalazłem strumień video: 0

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

====== STREAM Header =====

Type: vids   FCC: xvid (64697678)

Flags: 0

Priority: 0   Language: 0

InitialFrames: 0

Rate: 25/1 = 25.000

Start: 0   Len: 127776

Suggested BufferSize: 118573

Quality 10000

Sample size: 0

==========================

Znalazłem 'bih', 40 bajtów z 40

======= VIDEO Format ======

  biSize 40

  biWidth 640

  biHeight 368

  biPlanes 1

  biBitCount 12

  biCompression 1145656920='XVID'

  biSizeImage 1413120

===========================

Regeneruję tabelę klatek kluczowych dla MPEG-4 video.

list_end=0x2186

==> Znalazłem strumień audio: 1

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

====== STREAM Header =====

Type: auds   FCC:  (0)

Flags: 0

Priority: 0   Language: 0

InitialFrames: 1

Rate: 48000/1152 = 41.667

Start: 0   Len: 212960

Suggested BufferSize: 576

Quality -1

Sample size: 0

==========================

Znalazłem 'wf', 30 bajtów z 18

======= WAVE Format =======

Format Tag: 85 (0x55)

Channels: 2

Samplerate: 48000

avg byte/sec: 16485

Block align: 1152

bits/sample: 0

cbSize: 12

mp3.wID=1

mp3.fdwFlags=0x2

mp3.nBlockSize=395

mp3.nFramesPerBlock=1

mp3.nCodecDelay=0

==========================================================================

list_end=0x2292

AVI: znalazłem dmlh (rozmiar=248) (razem_klatek=127776)

list_end=0x22B6

hdr=Software  size=15

Software  : Nandub v1.0rc2

list_end=0x2B9293C6

Znalazłem film na pozycji 0x280C - 0x2B9293C6

Czytam blok INDEX, 340736 kawałków na 127776 klatek (fpos=731026382).

AVI index offset: 0x2808 (movi=0x280C idx0=0x4 idx1=0x18C)

Auto-selected AVI audio ID = 1

Auto-selected AVI video ID = 0

AVI: Searching for audio stream (id:1)

AVI video size=643991628 (127776) audio size=84256896 (212960)

VIDEO:  [XVID]  640x368  12bpp  25.000 fps  1008.0 kbps (123.0 kbyte/s)

Auto-selected AVI audio ID = 1

[V] filefmt:3  fourcc:0x44495658  size:640x368  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400

Informacje o klipie:

 Software: Nandub v1.0rc2

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/sub/'

[xv common] Drawing no colorkey.

[xv common] Maximum source image dimensions: 1920x1088

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

INFO: libavcodec init OK!

Wybrany kodek video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

dec_audio: Alokuję 4608 + 65536 = 70144 bajtów na bufor wyjściowy.

mp3lib: using SSE optimized decore!

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

MPEG 1.0, Layer III, 48000 Hz 128 kbit Joint-Stereo, BPF: 384

Channels: 2, copyright: No, original: Yes, CRC: No, emphasis: 0

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Tworzę łańcuch filtrów audio dla 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.16

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=8

alsa-init: got buffersize=32768

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Tworzę łańcuch filtrów audio dla 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Odtwarzam...

Increasing filtered audio buffer size from 0 to 32896

[ffmpeg] aspect_ratio: 1.739130

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 640 x 368 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

Trying filter chain: vo

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 1.74:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

VO Config (640x368->640x368,flags=0,'MPlayer',0x32315659)

VO: [xv] 640x368 => 640x368 Planar YV12 

VO: Description: X11/Xv

VO: Author: Gerd Knorr <kraxel@goldbach.in-berlin.de> and others

Xvideo image format: 0x32595559 (YUY2) packed

Xvideo image format: 0x32315659 (YV12) planar

Xvideo image format: 0x30323449 (I420) planar

Xvideo image format: 0x59565955 (UYVY) packed

using Xvideo port 73 for hw scaling

[xv] dx: 0 dy: 0 dw: 640 dh: 368

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes

[xv] dx: 4 dy: 19 dw: 640 dh: 368

XXX initial  v_pts=0.000  a_pos=8016 (0.486)   1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0                                                                             

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes                                                                

[x11] NET style stay on top (layer 0). Using state _NET_WM_STATE_ABOVE.                                                                        

[GUI] Wczytuję napisy: /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain_1.txt                                                 

[file] File size is 70681 bytes

STREAM: [file] /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain_1.txt

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

SUB: Detected subtitle file format: microdvd

SUB: opened iconv descriptor.

SUB: closed iconv descriptor.

SUB: Read 1240 subtitles.

SUB: Adjusted 703 subtitle(s).

EOF code: 0  

Uninit audio filters...

[libaf] Removing filter dummy 

Deinicjalizacja audio: mp3lib

Deinicjalizacja video: ffmpeg

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

Odtwarzam /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain.2008.Part1.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.avi.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 736479232 bytes

STREAM: [file] /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain.2008.Part1.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.avi

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: avi format

Wykryto format pliku AVI.

list_end=0x2292

======= AVI Header =======

us/frame: 40000  (fps=25.000)

max bytes/sec: 0

padding: 0

MainAVIHeader.dwFlags: (272) HAS_INDEX IS_INTERLEAVED

frames  total: 127776   initial: 0

streams: 2

Suggested BufferSize: 0

Size:  640 x 368

==========================

list_end=0x10F4

==> Znalazłem strumień video: 0

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

====== STREAM Header =====

Type: vids   FCC: xvid (64697678)

Flags: 0

Priority: 0   Language: 0

InitialFrames: 0

Rate: 25/1 = 25.000

Start: 0   Len: 127776

Suggested BufferSize: 118573

Quality 10000

Sample size: 0

==========================

Znalazłem 'bih', 40 bajtów z 40

======= VIDEO Format ======

  biSize 40

  biWidth 640

  biHeight 368

  biPlanes 1

  biBitCount 12

  biCompression 1145656920='XVID'

  biSizeImage 1413120

===========================

Regeneruję tabelę klatek kluczowych dla MPEG-4 video.

list_end=0x2186

==> Znalazłem strumień audio: 1

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

====== STREAM Header =====

Type: auds   FCC:  (0)

Flags: 0

Priority: 0   Language: 0

InitialFrames: 1

Rate: 48000/1152 = 41.667

Start: 0   Len: 212960

Suggested BufferSize: 576

Quality -1

Sample size: 0

==========================

Znalazłem 'wf', 30 bajtów z 18

======= WAVE Format =======

Format Tag: 85 (0x55)

Channels: 2

Samplerate: 48000

avg byte/sec: 16485

Block align: 1152

bits/sample: 0

cbSize: 12

mp3.wID=1

mp3.fdwFlags=0x2

mp3.nBlockSize=395

mp3.nFramesPerBlock=1

mp3.nCodecDelay=0

==========================================================================

list_end=0x2292

AVI: znalazłem dmlh (rozmiar=248) (razem_klatek=127776)

list_end=0x22B6

hdr=Software  size=15

Software  : Nandub v1.0rc2

list_end=0x2B9293C6

Znalazłem film na pozycji 0x280C - 0x2B9293C6

Czytam blok INDEX, 340736 kawałków na 127776 klatek (fpos=731026382).

AVI index offset: 0x2808 (movi=0x280C idx0=0x4 idx1=0x18C)

Auto-selected AVI audio ID = 1

Auto-selected AVI video ID = 0

AVI: Searching for audio stream (id:1)

AVI video size=643991628 (127776) audio size=84256896 (212960)

VIDEO:  [XVID]  640x368  12bpp  25.000 fps  1008.0 kbps (123.0 kbyte/s)

Auto-selected AVI audio ID = 1

[V] filefmt:3  fourcc:0x44495658  size:640x368  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400

Informacje o klipie:

 Software: Nandub v1.0rc2

[file] File size is 70681 bytes

STREAM: [file] /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain_1.txt

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

SUB: Detected subtitle file format: microdvd

SUB: opened iconv descriptor.

SUB: closed iconv descriptor.

SUB: Read 1240 subtitles.

SUB: Adjusted 703 subtitle(s).

SUB: Dodaje plik z napisami (1): /media/Downloads/Deluge/The Andromeda Strain/The_Andromeda_Strain_1.txt

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/sub/'

[xv common] Drawing no colorkey.

[xv common] Maximum source image dimensions: 1920x1088

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

INFO: libavcodec init OK!

Wybrany kodek video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

dec_audio: Alokuję 4608 + 65536 = 70144 bajtów na bufor wyjściowy.

mp3lib: using SSE optimized decore!

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

MPEG 1.0, Layer III, 48000 Hz 128 kbit Joint-Stereo, BPF: 384

Channels: 2, copyright: No, original: Yes, CRC: No, emphasis: 0

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Tworzę łańcuch filtrów audio dla 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.16

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=8

alsa-init: got buffersize=32768

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Tworzę łańcuch filtrów audio dla 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Odtwarzam...

Increasing filtered audio buffer size from 0 to 32896

[ffmpeg] aspect_ratio: 1.739130

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 640 x 368 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

Trying filter chain: vo

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 1.74:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

VO Config (640x368->640x368,flags=0,'MPlayer',0x32315659)

VO: [xv] 640x368 => 640x368 Planar YV12 

VO: Description: X11/Xv

VO: Author: Gerd Knorr <kraxel@goldbach.in-berlin.de> and others

Xvideo image format: 0x32595559 (YUY2) packed

Xvideo image format: 0x32315659 (YV12) planar

Xvideo image format: 0x30323449 (I420) planar

Xvideo image format: 0x59565955 (UYVY) packed

using Xvideo port 73 for hw scaling

[xv] dx: 0 dy: 0 dw: 640 dh: 368

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes

[xv] dx: 4 dy: 19 dw: 640 dh: 368

XXX initial  v_pts=0.000  a_pos=8016 (0.486)   1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0                                                                             

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

Unicode font: 1185 glyphs.

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x368x12bpp YUV planar, 353280 bytes                                                                

SEEK: idx=124957  (a:124957 v:124990)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000                                                                               

SEEK: idx=126251  (a:126251 v:126284)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000   0 0                                                                         

SEEK: idx=126976  (a:126976 v:127009)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000   0 0                                                                         

SEEK: idx=127717  (a:127717 v:127750)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000   0 0                                                                         

SEEK: idx=128512  (a:128512 v:128545)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000   0 0                                                                         

SEEK: idx=129264  (a:129264 v:129297)  v.skip=12  a.skip=0/0.000   0 0                                                                         

EOF code: 0  41.2 A-V:  0.008 ct:  0.104 48531/48531  5%  1%  1.1% 0 0                                                                         

Uninit audio filters...

[libaf] Removing filter dummy 

Deinicjalizacja audio: mp3lib

Deinicjalizacja video: ffmpeg

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

[GUI] done.

get_path('gui.conf') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/gui.conf'

get_path('gui.pl') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/gui.pl'

get_path('gui.url') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/gui.url'

get_path('gui.history') -> '/home/nostromo/.mplayer/gui.history'

Wychodzę... (Exit)

```

Troche tego jest..

Podejrzewam tez ze wina moze byc po stronie flagi iconv zobaczymy bez.

PS To dziwne ze Ci zabrzmialo ze mam Intanium bo Itanium nie ma EM64T, to juz jest architektura IA-64 mam racje czy cos mi umknelo ?

A wiec tak, na_razie dziala stabilnie bez iconv ale do rozwiazania musze poczekac jeszcze troche - tak w razie co  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Crenshaw

Jaka wersja gcc? 4.3.x czasami daje dupne binarki....

----------

## SlashBeast

Pady mplayera i zmiana kodowania w opcjach gui - takie coś miałem kiedyś na PLD. Emergnij smplayer i sprawdz czy pod nim wszystko chodzi, to tylko frontend pod qt4 do mplayera.

----------

## lsdudi

Jak dla mnie:

hint 1 flaga gtk wywal to badziewie nikt juz nie uzywa gmplayera

hint 2 nie zwiazany ale obsługujesz sse3

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Szczerze? mam to samo, zainstalowałem smplayera i problem z głowy.

----------

## nostromo2

Dobra panowie, daje solved mimo flagi gtk - program juz sie nie wylewa. U mnie akurat iconv - ta flaga zawiodla. Pozdrawiam PS co sie uzywa teraz ? jakos od zawsze mam gmplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Używanie smplayera dodaje +3 do lansu na osiedlu.

----------

